# Tyco Pro is all grown up!



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Have you ever wondered how different life might be if the boys at Tyco would have given the Pro chassis "adult size" wheels.. Well, its time to put yr big kid shoes on Little T!  j/k

Just a little something I've been working on and wanted to share with you all. This is only in the prototype stage and may or may not be the final design. The wheels are just set on a mock up chassis to check the fit. Rear wheels have a wide silicone tire for grip, not slip! Its kind of hard to see bcz the pic is fuzzy, but the front tires are just a hair away from touching the track. Looks much better than how those skinny stock tires appear to just be magically floating a mile above the road lol

For those of you wondering who I am, I'm KingShitofTurdIsland on eBay. I use to go by MadPirateSlots a few years back when I started selling the wheels I make for Tyco. Opinions are valued and encouraged.. go!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Guess nobody here likes the idea.. Well I do, so I suppose thats really all that matters. 

Sorry I wasted space on the forum..please delete the post


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Jeez rdm95 take a chill pill it is Thanksgiving and alot of us have not been online today. I think they look good.

Dave


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The Pinto F/C & p/u truck look great! :thumbsup:
(Today is just a lite day while everyone gives Thanks & stuffs themselves)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting and interested


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I actually really love the look of those :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Pinto looks awesome. I'm not a fan of not-black tires, but the same idea carried over to the pickup is cool, too.

And yeah ... Thanksgiving, for me, was all about family and food and football.

And Scotch.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Although I do not collect Tyco Pro slot cars, I must say that I am interested in these wheels. What size axles will they fit? OR what size are the axle holes?? pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Aye Mate, Scotch is good any time.

Rob



DonSchenck said:


> Pinto looks awesome. I'm not a fan of not-black tires, but the same idea carried over to the pickup is cool, too.
> 
> And yeah ... Thanksgiving, for me, was all about family and food and football.
> 
> And Scotch.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Your wheels/rims are awesome. I did buy from you and loved them. he does good job on those wheels. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice rims... I think AJ's made alum runs for tycoon pro back in the day
I have a set or two


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful work!

Any thoughts of a photo etched insert kit to compliment your handiwork?

Like Anthill's, except using classics like Cragar, Keystone, American slot dish, Halibrand, chrome reverses, GM Ralley, Centerline, maybe Boranni wires and Mini-lights...?

Imagining true rims with relevant style choices....you'd be a god.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks all.. I did a set of aluminum wheels also, but I cant upload from my phone. Will try and post later from pc. I think im gonna run some off today as a test run. I might make a few subtle changes, but I think theyre going to work out good otherwise


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

The Aluminum ones.. Didnt get to making them like I wanted, so hopefully I'll get a chance this weekend.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rdm95 said:


> The Aluminum ones.. Didnt get to making them like I wanted, so hopefully I'll get a chance this weekend.



Bad A$$ Dud!

I'd buy a se of those rims and tires for sure!!!!!!

Got any:freak:


----------

